# Star Wars: Episode 7 - Dreiste Spieler spoilern in Star Wars: Battlefront



## Gast1669461003 (20. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - Dreiste Spieler spoilern in Star Wars: Battlefront* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Dreiste Spieler spoilern in Star Wars: Battlefront


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2015)

Da können wir ja froh sein das es hier in Deutschland noch keine Zustände wie in der USA gibt ^^

Da muss immer öfters Polizei und Ambulanz zu Kinos fragen weil Leute den Leuten nachdem sie die Karte gekauft haben im Kinosaal verraten wie der Film ausgeht und dann Krankenhausreif geschlagen werden.


----------



## aliman91 (20. Dezember 2015)

Na Gott sei dank sehe ich den Film heute! Ist immer schwerer Foren aus dem Weg zu gehen um keine Spoiler zu riskieren!


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (20. Dezember 2015)

Nachdem ich gestern im Film war, muss ich sagen...den ersten 'Spoiler' habe ich gekannt bevor ich den Film geschaut, oder ihn im Internet gelesen habe. Wirklich überrascht hat mich dann doch nur der zweite... ^^


----------



## SirThomas70 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ist mir eben auch in BF passiert,klasse. Megaspoiler abbekommen 
Ich meide jetzt erstmal das Spiel und alle Foren zum Thema.


----------



## belakor602 (20. Dezember 2015)

Das beste Mittel gegen Spoiler ist Desinteresse. Ich hab noch nix abbekommen. Gut vielleicht ist er auch an mir vorbegeflogen den außer den ersten prequel Teil habe ich keinen Star Wars Film gesehen. Und ehrlich gesagt, Lust auf mehr habe ich nicht auf Basis diesen ersten Teiles.


----------



## Celerex (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe gestern einen Stream geschaut, der absolut gar nichts mit Star Wars zu tun hatte und hab auch dort einen üblen Spoiler mitbekommen. Jemand hat 2,- $ gespendet und einen Kommentar (den Spoiler) dazu geschrieben. Der Streamer pflegt es wie viele andere auch, Kommentare von Spendern vorzulesen (er war aber auch mitten im Bild zu lesen) und so haben es eben auch alle Viewer abbekommen. Der Schuldige wurde glücklicherweise sofort gebannt, aber der Spoiler war raus. Ich bin jetzt zum Glück niemand, der sich durch Spoiler Filme mies machen lässt, aber das war natürlich schon übel, vor allem für diejenigen, die sich standhaft von jeglichem Star Wars Kram fern gehalten haben. Passt also auf, was ihr bis zu eurem Kinobesuch macht.


----------



## Evolverx (20. Dezember 2015)

Schon ziemlich mies und für jemanden der so etwas geziehlt macht sähe ich zb auf ner xbox die permanente sperrung aller onlinefunktionen der konsole desjenigen als einzig passende strafe an aber das sind Luftschlösser. 
Auf der anderen Seite sollte man sich aber auch keine illusionen machen. Es war klar das der film in aller munde sein würde und wenn ich fan bin und wert darauf lege das sowas nicht passiert dann muss ich mir den film auch zeitnah nach dem kinostart ansehen da die gefahr das doch informationen durchrutschen ob nun böswillig oder nicht jeden tag größer wird.


----------



## Worrel (20. Dezember 2015)

Die fiesesten Star Wars Spoiler:



Spoiler



- Leia verkauft Schwarzkopien von unbearbeiteten Familienfilmen, die sie zusammen mit ihrem Bruder und dem kessen Draufgänger aus dem Nachbarhaus mit seinem Hund gemacht hatten,
- BB-8 ist das uneheliche "Kind" von R2-D2 und 4-LOM
- C3PO ist sauer darüber und wird deshalb zum neuen Imperator
- und Onkel Luke freut sich gar nicht über sein neues Zweihand-Lichtschwert zu Weihnachten.


----------



## Telarn (21. Dezember 2015)

Was machen eigentlich all die Leute die die Hexalogie noch nicht gesehen haben und denen erzählt wird das Luke Skywalkers Vater doch wirklich der Herr im schwarzen Anzug ist? Für die muss doch ne Welt zusammenbrechen.

Ich bin jedenfalls froh in der 00:01 Uhr Vorstellung gewesen zu sein, da bereits im Nachtdienst  munter über die Inhalte des Films gesprochen wurde.

Ab wann darf man eigentlich darüber öffentlich sprechen? Muss ich vorher jeden Fragen ob er den Film bereits gesehen hat, oder wann genau ist ein Spoiler noch ein Spoiler?

Zum Artikel: Ist natürlich ne sauerei das SO kurz nach erscheinen des Films zu machen. Die gehören zum Putzdienst auf die Starkiller Base verbannt.


----------



## OutsiderXE (21. Dezember 2015)

Normalerweise warte ich 1-2 Wochen bis ich für einen Film ins Kino gehe (+auf den günstigeren Kinotag). Diesmal war ich am teuren ersten Sonntag drin. Mögliche Spoiler waren einer der Gründe. Trotzdem behindert.

Ich weiß ja noch wie ich damals vor Matrix Reloaded alles mögliche gelesen hatte. Manches war dann erlogen (Morpheus verbrennt) aber trotzdem kacke


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die fiesesten Star Wars Spoiler:





Spoiler



Als rauskommt das Leia und Chewbacca Sex hatten während Han mal auf einer Mission war und sie "getröstet werden musste"


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Da können wir ja froh sein das es hier in Deutschland noch keine Zustände wie in der USA gibt ^^
> 
> Da muss immer öfters Polizei und Ambulanz zu Kinos fragen weil Leute den Leuten nachdem sie die Karte gekauft haben im Kinosaal verraten wie der Film ausgeht und dann Krankenhausreif geschlagen werden.



hab ich noch nie gehört. 
wie oft kommt das denn vor?


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars Fans Go Crazy When Theater Spoils The Force Awakens | Comicbook.com

Man Who Spoiled New Star Wars Movie Beaten In Theater | God

Das sind bis jetzt nur die bekannten fälle die ich Fand wo es auschreitungen gab


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Star Wars Fans Go Crazy When Theater Spoils The Force Awakens | Comicbook.com
> 
> Man Who Spoiled New Star Wars Movie Beaten In Theater | God
> 
> Das sind bis jetzt nur die bekannten fälle die ich Fand wo es auschreitungen gab



in fall1 gabs 'ne fehlfunktion des projektors und die leute haben sich (verständlicherweise) aufgeregt. von ausschreitungen ist da keine rede. 
und die andere meldung ist eindeutig satire.


----------



## Worrel (21. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Als rauskommt das Leia und Chewbacca Sex hatten während Han mal auf einer Mission war und sie "getröstet werden musste"





Spoiler



Doof nur, daß sie schwanger wurde und das Kind aussetzen mußte. Zum Glück lag der Melmac gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## WeeFilly (21. Dezember 2015)

Selbes Problem auch in BF, da über denn in-game Chat... 

Typisch EA!


----------



## Worrel (21. Dezember 2015)

Telarn schrieb:


> Ab wann darf man eigentlich darüber öffentlich sprechen? Muss ich vorher jeden Fragen ob er den Film bereits gesehen hat, oder wann genau ist ein Spoiler noch ein Spoiler?


Ein Spoiler ist und bleibt immer ein Spoiler. Denn es gibt immer Leute, die den entsprechenden Film noch nicht gesehen haben.
Gibt ja auch Leute, die zB aufgrund einer Behinderung nicht ins Kino gehen können und somit warten müssen, bis der Film auf DVD/BR oder in VoD Angeboten erschient.


----------



## waynetrain (21. Dezember 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Selbes Problem auch in BF, da über denn in-game Chat...



Welchen man über die Taste H(?) ausblenden kann


----------



## WeeFilly (21. Dezember 2015)

waynetrain schrieb:


> Welchen man über die Taste H(?) ausblenden kann



Womit man aber auch auf den "spielrelevanten" Chat verzichten muss...


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2015)

Mittlerweile muss man genau aufpassen im Internet. Überall in Foren oder auch in Facebook versuchen Leute ständig zu spoilern. Selbst bei Fußballthemen schreiben Leute manchmal so etwas hin.


----------



## Worrel (21. Dezember 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mittlerweile muss man genau aufpassen im Internet. Überall in Foren oder auch in Facebook versuchen Leute ständig zu spoilern. Selbst bei Fußballthemen schreiben Leute manchmal so etwas hin.


Wenigstens gibt's in diesem Thread bisher keine Spoiler - es sei denn, in einem der zukünftigen Teile käme wirklich ALF vor.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Dezember 2015)

Telarn schrieb:


> Ab wann darf man eigentlich darüber öffentlich sprechen? Muss ich vorher jeden Fragen ob er den Film bereits gesehen hat, oder wann genau ist ein Spoiler noch ein Spoiler?



Frühestens wenn ein Film nicht mehr im Kino läuft, würde ich sagen. Solange er dort zu sehen ist (selbst wenn es schon die 6. oder 7. Woche ist) sollte man vorsichtig sein oder halt Spoilertags setzen (ist natürlich schön wenn man es auch später noch tut, manche warten ja auch auf den DVD/BR-Release)


----------

